# Fairmile on fire



## Newage (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all
Just passed fairmile asylum and it looks like there
Is one hell of a fire there

Cheers newage


----------



## mookster (Jul 26, 2011)

Shit!!!! Hope that's not the case!!!


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats probably the parts they didnt want to keep but were told to!


----------



## Newage (Jul 26, 2011)

All looked ok at 05:50 this morning any body local that can
Find out what was burning last night would be a help


----------



## night crawler (Jul 26, 2011)

Strange I never heard any fire engines? Might take a little while but I can find out.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes there was but it was not the main building.


----------



## mookster (Jul 26, 2011)

That's a relief...might pop down there myself to see what's what


----------



## night crawler (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd leave it, the police are down there at the moment you could end up getting arested for acting suspiciously.


----------



## mookster (Jul 26, 2011)

Popped down for a look - turns out the fire was confined to some of the new build homes on the far right corner of the site - I saw the police doing their stuff and spoke to one of the builders hanging around by the entrance, he seemed as relieved as I was that the main block was untouched.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 26, 2011)

Link to the OXford Mail
http://www.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/9159690.Firefighters_tackle_blaze_at_old_hospital/


----------

